# Fill er Up-1800 gallons please



## Jumper (Sep 10, 2008)

Offloading fuel today, two of these pulled up and each filled up about 1500 gallons each.....my Nissan Titan truck in the foreground.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice pics!!
My bro is near you at a new oilsands site,, burning that fuel off on those and the big Cat D11's and the Cat 24 graders,, he is not allowed to take pictures!!!
Some do escape and are awesome!!!


----------



## Jumper (Sep 12, 2008)

My job requires me to take pics hence have a camera pass.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 12, 2008)

So Jumper, how do you prevent fuel theft? If only a handful of guys were doing it, you'd never notice in an 1,800 gallon tank.


----------



## Jumper (Sep 12, 2008)

Each truck, dozer etc has a fuel key. No key, no fuel. Computer keeps track of what each vehicle burns. Plus the mine is a restricted secured area, not many light vehicles allowed in, like mine is. In any event most with access get their fuel from us via key as there are no stations unless you drive back to town, about 50 miles one way.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 12, 2008)

So how many gallons an hour does that truck burn, and how often for a fill?? 
Whats in it for power and drive line??opcorn:


----------



## spacemule (Sep 12, 2008)

Seems like I read somewhere that the cats have a normal drive train. Other brands though use electric generators and the wheels are driven by electric motors. I may be mistaken though.


----------



## Jumper (Sep 17, 2008)

I have the fuel consumption figures in my office somewhere....twin V-12 diesels in tandem on the same drive shaft......the German competition as I recall uses electric motors on each wheel, the Cat a conventional style drivetrain.


----------



## joesawer (Sep 23, 2008)

bigbadbob said:


> So how many gallons an hour does that truck burn, and how often for a fill??
> Whats in it for power and drive line??opcorn:



I worked for a short and miserable time in a quarry that had smaller 50 ton trucks, 773B I think.
They had a single V12 that looked like two V6's bolted together. The drive shaft came off the back of the motor and went to the transmission that was bolted on to the front of the back axle. The back axle had some kind of electronic traction control. 
The brake system was redundant. It had a foot brake that could be set for all four corners, front brakes only and rear brakes only. It had a primary hand operated trans brake on the right and a secondary one on the left.
The front suspension had no springs or pivot arms, the front hub rode on and was located by what looked like a big hydrualic cylinder that was a load carrying shock absorber.


----------



## Kunes (Mar 30, 2009)

is that a fuel tank office?!


----------



## Jumper (Mar 30, 2009)

Not an office, just a sheltered area for the electronics involved and a place to stand out of the elements of need be.


----------



## Kunes (Mar 30, 2009)

Jumper said:


> Not an office, just a sheltered area for the electronics involved and a place to stand out of the elements of need be.



oh but it's a shelter made out of a fuel tank. thats just awesome.


----------



## Greg373 (Apr 2, 2009)

I work in a mine also and we only have 775 haul trucks. It's a granite mine in Georgia. Those 797-360 ton haul trucks are HUGE:jawdrop:! We load ours with a 990 series II. Our haul trucks burn about 100+/- gallons in 8-9 hours. The loader burns about 200+/- in the same time. It's amazing that Cat can build an automatic trans. that holds up to that and The big 3 (Ford, Chevy, Dodge)can't.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 2, 2009)

Greg373 said:


> I work in a mine also and we only have 775 haul trucks. It's a granite mine in Georgia. Those 797-360 ton haul trucks are HUGE:jawdrop:! We load ours with a 990 series II. Our haul trucks burn about 100+/- gallons in 8-9 hours. The loader burns about 200+/- in the same time. It's amazing that Cat can build an automatic trans. that holds up to that and The big 3 (Ford, Chevy, Dodge)can't.



Correct me if Im wrong...but dont the larger mining trucks have electric motor drives?

The engines spin a generator that powers electric motors at the wheels.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 2, 2009)

CaseyForrest said:


> Correct me if Im wrong...but dont the larger mining trucks have electric motor drives?
> 
> The engines spin a generator that powers electric motors at the wheels.



See post #8.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Apr 7, 2009)

i work for the caterpillar plant that assembles and tests the engines in the largest cat equip. a 797 w/ v24(two twelves coupled at crank)makes almost 3400hp. I cant remember the exact fuel consumtion rate at full load, but if I recall correctly, it uses 125 gallons per hour...


----------

